# 3 gorgeous female kittens near walsall, uk



## aimes08 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi, I have 3 lovely female kitties possibly looking for homes (still waiting for people to make up their minds) 1 tabby, 1 black and 1 absolutely gorgeous black & white. Let me know and i'll msg more details


----------

